# Renewal of a Contact was a insult e-mail



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a e-mail to renew a contract today 
I took this contact over last Jan. The last company walk off last week of Dec 2013 Its a 5 acre lot. They agreed last Jan on 18k and the renewal is at 8k
I took it as a insult
I replied back gave them my offer 

I look back this is the same offer they sent me back in September 2013 I didn't agree on it then either 

This only seasonal contract I had and I didn't make much on it I think I might pocket $500 

Sure we had a killer winter last year Even on a normal year 8k is way to low
The way they talking this year its going be worst then last year Salt prices are high are higher now then they was this time last year So on the other contacts Im increasing them.

Anybody else getting insulted e-mails ?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmmmmm.... Interesting.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Dunno, most guys in here are fairly insulting..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Now you should understand why the last company walked off.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Got a call yesterday from a company that I've done multiple properties for well over 15 years. The NEW property manager called and asked me if I wanted to lower my pricing to match the low bid's they received. After all the work and dedication to these sites over the years its now come down to matching the lowest price... Pretty pathetic


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1828410 said:


> Dunno, most guys in here are fairly insulting..


Hahahahah....

Its funny because its true!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Ne1;1828603 said:


> Got a call yesterday from a company that I've done multiple properties for well over 15 years. The NEW property manager called and asked me if I wanted to lower my pricing to match the low bid's they received. After all the work and dedication to these sites over the years its now come down to matching the lowest price... Pretty pathetic


I would be forced to say NO, spankyou, I provide excellent and timely service for a reasonable fee. You can go with the lowest bidder, but you get what you pay for.

Wonder if these people would bid out an appendix removal? Super common, super routine surgey, but would they want the lowest bidder?
Sorry Dr. Shapiro, I found a doc in trenton who will do this surgery for $20 less.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1828542 said:


> Now you should understand why the last company walked off.


The last company walk away for reason it was to big of a lot And they was first year doing commercial stuff the 2 guys had no clue how to plow a big lot 
They windrow it all up Then they found out they couldn't pile it up. The old RT2 Vplow wouldn't stay in scoop mode kept folding back.
They plowed with 7.5 straight and a 8.2 V Took them 6 hrs x 2 to clean a 5'' snow off it 
The day I took it over there was 7'' and only took me 2 hrs x 2 rigs My rigs was 11ft box on a Ag tractor and a 9.6 V w/wings

They was salting with V box and filling it with bags Took almost 2 pallets to fill it They spent 4k in the month Dec on Icemelt then after first time they went to Salt in bags They was putting it straight down My self I run a 50/50 mix of Salt and chat/grit

Today didn't get a e-mail back on my offer So they must be thinking on it
I don't need It isn't going break me If I don't get it back


----------

